# FIZZER CELL (Electrolisys variant) ?



## ALPHABiT (Mar 22, 2008)

Reading around, i found a variant of electrolisis system i'm setting up (cathode+membrane+anode as gold to dissolve in solution of water+salt+peroxide).
I read if i use a 10% silver contained in a ANODE (and not gold to dissolve AS anode), i will obtain a solution containing gold and rest of metals, but all silver will drop as silver chlorure. Then u can filter solution to keep apart silver in chlorure form, and work on to drop gold from.

Is this correct and possible ?

I'm thinking it can be a good way to keep silver out in "one pass", but i read here you guyz usually dont do this, but you stock solution once is gold dropped to make a big quantity to drop silver in a long-second time.


----------



## SilverNitrate (Mar 22, 2008)

You may have read my other post...
I donot use any halide (chlorine) containing chemical when working with metals I know contain some silver in an electrolysis, too much hassle.
A silver anode will stay as metal as long as there is current running, once turned off any salts will work on the silver, and if its chlorine you'll have silver chloride to deal with.


----------

